# Sunfire Atmos



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Sunfire Atmos*








*Manufacturer Specs*

*Specifications* 



Driver Impedance	4.6ohm
Frequency Response	30-100Hz
Maximum SPL (inc. room gain)	106dB
Input Impedance
XLR	-
RCA	30kohms
Speaker Level	5.6kohms
Trigger Inputs
Voltage Range	-
Impedance	-
Turn-On Current	-
General
Power Consumption 120VAC, 50-60Hz (also available in 230V)	300W typical
Dimensions (with feat)	10.1" L (25.7 cm) x 8.9quot; W (22.6 cm) x 8.5quot; H (21.6 cm)
Net Weight	32 lbs. (14.5 kg)
Shipping Weight	40 lbs. (18.1 kg)




*Manufacturer Published Measurements*
N/A

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*










*Measurement Methods* 



*16 Hz*
N/A

*20 Hz*
N/A 

*25 Hz*
N/A

*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 97.9 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -16.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 28.9276 %
THD+N 30.1255 %
2nd harmonic 13.4047%
3rd harmonic 24.6701%
4th harmonic 3.3105%
5th harmonic 6.0439%
6th harmonic 0.8100%
7th harmonic 0.4619%
8th harmonic 0.2495%
9th harmonic 0.2920%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 104.2 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -9.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 12.0129 %
THD+N 22.8413 %
2nd harmonic 11.8650%
3rd harmonic 1.6537%
4th harmonic 0.5370%
5th harmonic 0.4316%
6th harmonic 0.3453%
7th harmonic 0.2978%
8th harmonic 0.2533%
9th harmonic 0.2227%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 106.7 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -7.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 6.3028 %
THD+N 11.7688 %
2nd harmonic 6.1984%
3rd harmonic 0.8901%
4th harmonic 0.5174%
5th harmonic 0.3071%
6th harmonic 0.2583%
7th harmonic 0.1724%
8th harmonic 0.1724%
9th harmonic 0.1563%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.7 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -8.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 4.1189 %
THD+N 8.4095 %
2nd harmonic 3.8688%
3rd harmonic 1.2303%
4th harmonic 0.4229%
5th harmonic 0.3826%
6th harmonic 0.2440%
7th harmonic 0.2115%
8th harmonic 0.1745%
9th harmonic 0.1553%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 100.5 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -13.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 4.4448 %
THD+N 24.9202 %
2nd harmonic 4.3670%
3rd harmonic 0.7647%
4th harmonic 0.1398%
5th harmonic 0.2702%
6th harmonic 0.0477%
7th harmonic 0.0383%
8th harmonic 0.0431%
9th harmonic 0.0443%


----------

